# scheduled charging



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

For the last few months we have been using the Scheduled Departure feature and it always works great. Last week I noticed the "All Days" vs. "Weekday Only" switch, and since we don't need it on the weekends, I changed to Weekday Only. This morning we came out at 5AM to find... no charging had occurred. Today IS Monday, right? Mondays are still a weekday, right? Or has Elon proclaimed them a siesta day?

As a result, we had to supercharge, my wife missed her train, and I was 1/2 hour late to work. Not that I mind being late to work all that much.

If you have wisdom regarding the scheduled departure feature, I'd like to hear it. One aspect of it that is confusing is that it does not refer to "charging," it refers to "conditioning." Given the weird way Tesla uses the English language, it could mean anything.


----------

